#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  engelen in de nacht en engelen overdag...

## ABOE MR

overgeleverd van Abu Huraira رضي الله عنه dat de Profeet صلى الله عليه و سلم heeft gezegd;

Naar jullie toe komen opeenvolgend engelen in de nacht en engelen overdag, Zij verzamelen zich tydens het fajr gebed en het asr gebed. Vervolgens stijgen degenen die bij jullie verbleven op naar de hemel en vraagt Allah سُبْحَانَهُ وَ تَعَالَى hen, terwijl Hij alles over hen weet; Hoe hebben jullie mijn dienaren achtergelaten? Zij (de engelen) antwoorden; Toen wij hen achterlieten waren zij in gebed en toen wij bij hen kwamen waren ze ook in gebed.


sahieh al boekhari 555

----------

